# MKII Door and Window Seals



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

I've been searching off and on over the last year for sources for replacement door and window seals to no avail. Also been in search for a good pair of roof rain gutter/seals.
In frustration, I've resorted to frequent trips to salvage yards as the only way of acquiring a good set. 
I believe West Coast Metric at one time carried seals for the MKI & IIs but now only list Air Cooled products. Other than that, I've only found generic rubber extrusions. 
Is anyone making replacement door and window seals for MKIIs?


----------



## Dr. James (Dec 28, 2003)

I am in the same situation. I gave up and resorted to going to the dealer and buying OEM stuff. I get a decent discount there, so it's no biggie.


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (Dr. James)*

I've been trying to souce new seals used on the MKII Chinese VWs


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (temporalwar)*

Any hope?
I know the door handles and small accessories are starting to make their way over here to the States.


----------

